# How can I install apple carplay and google maps on my TT



## adirTTMK3 (Jun 25, 2019)

How can I install apple carplay and google maps plus update the virtual cockpit to TTRS firmwere like this:


----------



## adirTTMK3 (Jun 25, 2019)

1/3


----------



## adirTTMK3 (Jun 25, 2019)

2/3


----------



## adirTTMK3 (Jun 25, 2019)

3/3


----------



## adirTTMK3 (Jun 25, 2019)

this is my TT 2.0 quattro 11/16 ,doesn't have the map and apple carplay


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need to find a company to install / activate navigation

The pic you provided isn't google maps, it's factory nav

I got mine done


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't you just need a sim plan? At least for Google maps.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No 
A sim plan won't send signals to the screen 
You need the sw and activation 
I don't even have the sim slots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Activating licensed software you've not paid for is piracy, make sure whoever you use is purchasing valid licences and making the required updates on the backend to keep you safe/legal.

Also depends on MY as to "what" is possible.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Attached is a note from Hazzydayz. They can install the smartphone interface, properly licenced. Google Maps can then be used via CarPlay. This can be done for iOS or Android.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Toshiba, should you be using that username or have you bought rights ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does it require a licence or have a service associated with it? 
Think not, so it's not illegal or copyright theft. It's just a brand name.... :roll:

You have model names and alike in your signature, those are ok too,,


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

BarrieB said:


> Attached is a note from Hazzydayz. They can install the smartphone interface, properly licenced. Google Maps can then be used via CarPlay. This can be done for iOS or Android.


Hi,
Does anybody know if you can self install the smartphone interface - or whether it needs coding to the car with the dealer diagnostic tool?
Is it simply plug and play?
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

I can't advise on self install options but I can say I was quoted £370 to have it installed by my dealer today, haven't decided how much I'd use it to be honest.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

markl said:


> I can't advise on self install options but I can say I was quoted £370 to have it installed by my dealer today, haven't decided how much I'd use it to be honest.[/quote
> 
> That's interesting. My local dealer said it is not offered as a retrofit. Can I ask which dealer you use, as the price is the same as HazzyDayz, but Id rather get a dealer to do it, for obvious reasons. Thanks.


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

It was Epsom Audi, had it in for its first service, they said it would need to be ordered as they didn't have it in stock (I'm assuming the license and software) and it looks like 30 mins labour to install.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

markl said:


> It was Epsom Audi, had it in for its first service, they said it would need to be ordered as they didn't have it in stock (I'm assuming the license and software) and it looks like 30 mins labour to install.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Zain Dyke (Jul 1, 2019)

I logged into my audi app and registered the car with sudi and then inserted my audi pin and ticked google maps in sat nav settings!


----------

